# Neue Updates von Humminbird



## jules2003 (19. Juni 2010)

Seit Montag gibt es ein neues Softwareupdate für die 997 c SI Modelle. Software  4.950 verbessert die bisherige Problematik im Flachwasserbereich.
Das Update für die 898c SI Serie wird demnächst folgen.
Auch das Humminbird PC Programm hat seit 18.6. ein neues Update. (Version 3.1.8). 
Die Updates kann man auf: humminbird.com downloaden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Die neue Software (Version 4.960)für die Modelle 797 und 798
und die Software (Version 4.970) für die Modelle 898 und 998 ist ab heute morgen  erhältlich und kann downgeloaded werden.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Patzak (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Funktioniert das Update auch bei dem 797 USA Version oder nur bei der Europa Version.

Wenn ja wie bekomme ich am einfachsten die neuste Version auf mein Gerät???

Danke euch!!!


----------



## jules2003 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

USA Version geht auch. Du mußt Dich und Dein Gerät unter : humminbird.com  registrieren und erhälst dann einen Download für Dein Humminbird Gerät und ein Humminbird PC Programm, mit dem du dann die neue Software mit dem PC Kabel aufspielen kannst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Habe das neue Update für die 800 Serie ausprobiert.
Die angebliche Verbesserung der Flachwasserperformance ist nicht erreicht worden. Es hat sich sogar (meiner Meinung nach)
verschlechtert, so daß ich die alte Version wieder auf mein Gerät geladen habe.
Das neue Update ist nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Seit dem 14.12.2010 ist ein neues Update für das Programm : *Humminbird PC *erhältlich. (Version 3.2.0)
Es ist außerdem ein neues Softwareupdate für das 798c Si und für die 800er Serie erhältlich. ( Version 5.210)|wavey:


Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hier einige Bilder und Hinweise, was das neue Update beinhaltet:
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=2022.msg11114#msg11114

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Seit dem 4.3. ist ein neues Softwareupdate für die 800er Serie erhältlich. (Version 5.410) diese enthält den Konturmodus und verbessert die Fehler der vorigen Softwareversion.Sie kann auf humminbird.com runtergeladen werden. Außerdem Version 5.320 für das Humminbird 778.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (16. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Achtung, der Forenpate schreibt dazu, dass man das neueste Update nicht installieren sollte:

Zitatanfang:
*Neue Updates für Humminbird: NICHT INSTALLIEREN!*

     verfasst am 14.03.2011, 09:05
            Es gibt auf der offiziellen Seite von Humminbird neue Updates mit einigen neuen Funktionen. 
 BITTE DIESES UPDATE NICHT INSTALLIEREN!!!! Es gibt leider noch ein paar ungelöste Probleme! Inkl. abgestürzte Geräte!
 Mehr Informationen unter Tel. 05251 1841096


Zitatende


Gruß
Aborre#h


----------



## jules2003 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Ich habe diesen Hinweis auch schon gelesen. Anscheinend gibt es bei einigen wenigen Leute Softwareprobleme. (Siehe im Hummminbirdforum : http://sideimagingsoft.com )
Mein Echolot läuft mit der Version 5.410 ohne Probleme.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

@ Jules: Ich habe die Version 4.970 auf meinem Hum 898c.

Was gibt es neues bzw. besseres in der 5.410?
Lohnt sich das Update wirklich oder ist es nur ein "nice to have"?
Einen richtigen Bug konnte ich in der 4.970 noch nicht finden, habe das 898 aber auch noch nicht so lange.

Zur Info:
Ich fahre viel auf der Ostsee herum zwischen 1 - 20 m.
Vernetzen mit einem anderen Hum Echolot will ich nichts.

Gruß und danke im Voraus
Aborre#h


----------



## jules2003 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Neu ist der sogenannte Konturmodus, bei dem die Wassertiefe weggerechnet wird und die SI Bereichslinien. 
Ist unter Umständen schön anzusehen. (Für die reine Bodenansicht). Informationen über den Aufenthalt der Fische gehen in dieser Ansicht verloren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

D.h. im Klartext, dass diese Funktion nur was bringt, wenn das Wasser tief ist und man dann nicht den halben Bildschirm voller Wasser haben will, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
BTW: Im sideimaging Forum liest man immer etwas von Problemen im flachen Wasser. Ist das behoben bzw. war das deiner Meiniung nach  jemals ein Problem?

Gruß
Aborre#h


----------



## jules2003 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Du hast das korrekt verstanden mit der Kontureinstellung.
Was das Flachwasserproblem anbetrifft, habe ich mit der Originalsoftware des HB 898  (Version 4.880) die wenigsten Schwierigkeiten. Anbei habe ich Dir hier meine Einstellungen, mit denen Du an Deinem Gewässer experimentieren kannst. Die Flachwassereinstellungen Version 5.410 sind noch nicht erprobt.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für den tollen Service, da ist bestimmt was Nützliches dabei. In diesem Jahr soll das 898 endlich richtig zeigen was es so drauf hat. Im letzen Jahr habe ich es eigentlich nur als Kartenplotter genutzt. Hoffentlich hält es was die Werbung verspricht...

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## jules2003 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

War heute mit dem 898 und der neuen Software 5.410 unterwegs. Hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.Auch das Flachwasserproblem hat in 1 m tiefem Wasser funktioniert.Bild 1 zeigt links und recht Brückenpfeiler. Bild 2 zeigt ein Buhnenfeld im Rhein.Das letzte Bild wurde im Konturmodus aufgenommen. Es zeigt eine Anlegestelle im Hafen. Links ist die Spundwand zu erkennen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (3. April 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Tolle Bilder, macht einen echt neidisch#6! Konnte leider an diesem WE nichts probieren, weil ich aufgrund von extremen Niedrigwasser mein Boot nicht slippen konnte...|uhoh:

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## jules2003 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Seit heute ist ein neues Softwareupdate für die 800er Serie und 1100er Serie erhältlich.  (Version 5.500) Diese Version verbessert die Interlink + Ethernet und Down Imaging Fehler  der vorigen Softwareversion. Sie kann auf humminbird.com runtergeladen werden.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen die neue Version ausprobieren.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hallo Michael,

konntest du die neue SW schon testen? Lohnt sich das Update, wenn man kein Netzwerk mit einem anderen HUM Echolot aufbauen will? Ich sitze leider momentan zuhause fest  und komme nicht zum Testen...:c

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## jules2003 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Habe am WE die neue Software ausprobiert und keine merkliche Verbesserung oder Verschlechterung feststellen können, da die Version 5.410 bei mir schon gut funktioniert hat.Die im Humminbirdforum beschriebenen Fehler hatte ich nicht. Wenn man mit der Version 5.410 keine Probleme hatte lohnt sich ein Update nicht.Anbei 2 Pics vom Rhein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Seit dem 8.7. ist ein neues Softwareupdate für die 800er Serie erhältlich.  (Version 5.700) Diese korrigiert die Fehler  der vorigen Softwareversion. (Downimaging, Wegpunktemanagement, neue Farbpalette Sideimaging).Sie kann auf humminbird.com runtergeladen  werden. Werde die neue Version demnächst ausprobieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

So ein Mist, jetzt hab`ich gerade (zum Glück erfolgreich) auf die 5.5 upgedated... Bei Humminbird steht auch etwas von einer verbesserten Performance im Flachwasser bei der 5.7#6, insofern lohnt sich der erneute Angstschweiß + Herzrasen hoffentlich.
BTW: Ich habe die 5.5 zwar noch nicht auf dem Wasser ausprobiert, aber beim kurzen "Duchzappen" der Menüs sind mir (meine ich) einige neue Menüpunkte aufgefallen. Gibt es dafür irgendwo eine Doku? Bei Humminbird gibt es nur das ursprüngliche Benutzerhandbuch im Downloadbereich.

Gruß

#h


----------



## jules2003 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Im Downloadbereich wird die Verbesserung der jeweiligen Updateversion beschrieben. Hier die von Version 5.700:
*Description:*

                7/8/2011 12:00:00 AM - v5.700 - Changed the side  imaging color palette to amber;Added side imaging simulator;Change to  sonar code to improve shallow water performance under trolling motor  noise condition;Add new waypoint management that support waypoint’s  group, hide/show/sort waypoints, etc;Re-layout the size of the Ethernet  menu so it fits display screen better;Updated embedded copyright notice  to include correct JO company name, date, etc;If the sonar co-processor  update fails, the processor is left in a working mode;Added a feature to  inline test to verify the chart checksums;Changed inline test to use  high power for sonar tests instead of low power.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Aborre (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Ja danke, das hab`ich schon gelesen. Aber es hätte ja sein können, dass es eine etwas bessere/ausführlichere Beschreibung der neuen Features gibt. Manche Firmen aktualisieren von Zeit zu Zeit mal das Handbuch, um die neuen Funktionen der letzten Updates zu beschreiben. Muss ich also die gute alte "learning by doing" Methode anwenden. Wird schon gehen...
Übrigens danke noch einmal für deinen Update-Benachrichtigungs-Service. Momentan ist der "Update-Takt" bei Humminbird ganz schön hoch.

Gruß

#h


----------



## jules2003 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Ab Januar 2012 gibt es eine Neuerung für das Humminbird 898+ 998. Übersetzung: Sie werden in der Lage sein, die Anzeigen auf der linken Seite Ihres Echolotes zu entfernen. Die Ansicht der Tiefe und der Temperatur wird an der linken Unterseite vom Bildschirm gezeigt. Jetzt können Sie Ihr Betrachtungsgebiet für die Seitenbildaufbereitung maximieren. Diese Software wird im Januar für die 898 und die 998 veröffentlicht(freigegeben).


----------



## Aborre (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Dann hat sich das viele Gemecker und Flehen in den einschlägigen US-Foren ja gelohnt...
Das nennt man dann wohl eingehen auf Kundenwünsche.
Sehr lobenswert:m


----------



## Achmin (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hallo,
gibt es das Update dann auch für das 797 SI ?. Habe da nichts gefunden.
Danke, Gruß Armin


----------



## jules2003 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Sobald das Update da ist, werde ich euch informieren. Dann kannst du nachschauen ob das auch für dein 797 funktioniert.
Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hallo, anbei ein Link über die neuen Software Features 2012 von den großen Humminbird Echoloten. Leider alles auf Englisch.

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe62...d1073&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2f17727067007e751c74&r=0


Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Seit gestern Abend gibt es eine neue Technik bei Humminbird. Der neue Geber funktioniert im 360° Modus.

Anbei ein paar Bilder
http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/humminbird-sonar/360imaging.aspx


Gruß Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Jungs, ihr wissts doch:
Keine Bilder einstellen, an denen ihr keine Rechte habt.
Die also nicht von euch selber sind..
DAnke


----------



## jules2003 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Sorry,
dann gibt´s eben den Link zu diesen Bildern.

http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=780988&page=4


Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Für das Humminbird 898 und für das 1198 gibt es nun das Update 6.180. Es vergrößert den Bildschirm im SI Bereich. Neu ist auch die Ansichterbesserung im DI Bereich und Vorbereitung für den 360° Geber.

Gruß Michael


----------



## angel-daddy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Danke, aber unser 898 schlummert noch immer im Karton. Es schreit danach aufgebaut zu werden........

LG Martin


----------



## Aborre (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

@Michael: Schon ausprobiert? 
Ich werde das Update zumindest morgen mal installieren.
Der Härtetest wird aber wohl erst Ostern stattfinden.

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## jules2003 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Hallo Aborre,
Update ist installiert. Im Simulationsmodus sieht es gut aus. Komme aber wegen meinem Bootsumbau wahrscheinlich nicht vor Mai auf´s Wasser. Sollte jemand vorher aufs Wasser kommen bitte um Rückmeldung zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

Für diese Geräte gibt es das Update:
            1198c SI
            1197c SI
            1158c
            1158c DI
            1157c
            998c SI
            958c
            958c DI
            898c SI
            858c
            858c DI
            778c HD 

anbei noch ein Link was das Update beinhaltet:
http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe59...11372&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2317727d620d7e701775&r=0

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue Updates von Humminbird*

seit  dem 21.12. ist ein neues Softwareupdate für die 800er + 1100er Serie erhältlich.   (Version 6.570) Diese korrigiert die Fehler  der vorigen  Softwareversion.Sie kann auf humminbird.com runtergeladen  werden. Werde die neue Version demnächst ausprobieren.
Beschreibung:V.6.570 - 1.	 Removed Universal Sonar  II transducer selection option, now users should select dual beam as  their selection. 2.	 LakeMaster map coding was updated to work with  i-PilotLINK 3.	 Tweaks were made to radar functionality to fix a memory  leak 4.	 Fixed a bug that caused some models to sometimes skip a view  when cycling through views. 5.	Locked NMEA output at 4800 baud when  enabled 6.	Added 360 Imaging operation menus and capabilities 7.	Added  iPilotLINK operation menus and capabilities
Gruß Michael


----------

